# Gidecektim/gidecektin/gidecekti...



## FlyingBird

What that mean?

İ know 'gidecek' mean 'he will go'
'gideceğim' i will go etc...But what it mean with past tense suffixes?


----------



## Rallino

Gideceğim = I'm going to go
Gidecektim = I was going to go (but, in the end, I didn't go.)


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> Gideceğim = I'm going to go
> Gidecektim = I was going to go (but, in the end, I didn't go.)


And how would you say 'i needed to go,but i didn't go'?

'Benim gitmem gerektim ama gitmedim'?

So what would be difference between this one and 'gidecektim'?

More examples please


----------



## Rallino

I needed to go, but I didn't. = *Gitmem gerekiyordu; ama gitmedim.*
For example, there was a funeral of a family member. I was expected to go there, but I didn't go.

I was going to go, but I didn't. *= Gidecektim; ama gitmedim.*
Again, there was a funeral. I wanted to go there, but something happened, (perhaps they called me from work), and so I didn't go.


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> I needed to go, but I didn't. = *Gitmem gerekiyordu; ama gitmedim.*
> For example, there was a funeral of a family member. I was expected to go there, but I didn't go.
> 
> I was going to go, but I didn't. *= Gidecektim; ama gitmedim.*
> Again, there was a funeral. I wanted to go there, but something happened, (perhaps they called me from work), and so I didn't go.


okay,may i also ask why did you put 'iyor' to 'gerek' instead of just 'gerek*ti'*?


----------



## Rallino

To me, _gitmem gerekti_ means 'I needed to go, *and I did*.' It shows a necessity in the past, and nothing else. So the listener presumes that something was necessary and it was done.
This actually depends on the context, but at first glance, that's how I feel.


----------



## Black4blue

Rallino said:


> Gideceğim = I'm going to go
> Gidecektim = I was going to go (but, in the end, I didn't go.)



I think it can be positive in the end. I mean, it can be "I was going to go, then my telephone rang, I answered it and then *I went*."


----------

